# keswick Where to stay



## Gbl666 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello all from West Cork Ireland. Being new posted this as a blog I believe it should have been a thread ah-well learning all the time. I am a bit miffed with the wet weather here so thought I would go somewhere dryer. Keswick in the lake District will be nice? I have stayed there several times but never in a Motorhome, going mid December any good spots please?


----------



## PaulC (Nov 17, 2009)

Search the forum?


----------



## John H (Nov 17, 2009)

Blimey! If Cork is wetter than Keswick, it must be wet! Can't help with good spots to stay because I have never wildcamped in the Lake District - but just over the border in Scotland there are dozens of good spots (but usually wet and cold in December). Wherever you go, the regional forums are the place to start. Happy travels.


----------



## rach82 (Nov 17, 2009)

See an earlier thread of mine - if you would like anymore info PM me



http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/cumberland/6310-great-sites-lake-district.html


----------



## guerdeval (Nov 17, 2009)

And welcome


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 17, 2009)

Kettlewell car park , about 4 miles from keswick on the B5289. ( arrive late  ...depart early as it is national trust property)
Several places around the back of derwentwater between Portinscale and Grange
 or the best one ( in my opinion ) portinscale bridge .......head out of keswick down 'high hill' ( which is flat) look out for the side road with the dead end which leads to the bridge on your left hand side . Easy walking into town and not too remote 

 enjoy


----------



## Gbl666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Thanks all*

Thank-you all for your help. Its true Keswick is drier than West Cork, if it rains anymore here we will be mooring our camper?


----------



## HH66 (Nov 19, 2009)

There are three flood warnings out for Keswick today.  Better bring some strong mooring ropes!
HH


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 19, 2009)

HH66 said:


> There are three flood warnings out for Keswick today.  Better bring some strong mooring ropes!
> HH



yeah ,   you're not kidding !


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 19, 2009)

*more pics*

Entrance to Portinscale village off the A66


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 19, 2009)

*Keswick show fields*

looking towards keswick off the bridge . luckily my brother got his sheep off these fields yesterday, after learning the hard way in 2005 when he lost a lot of stock
 There is a footpath which leads across the Fields to keswick , but not today.
Some houses have been flooded in the village that never have been before and the weather men recon its going to get worse.
 Sorry about the three postings on the same subject but i am having trouble uploading pictures  ...the 'insert image ' icon doesnt want  to work !


----------



## christine (Nov 19, 2009)

Hope you are weathering the storm, Allerdalechef. Not much better in the south of the county either. Fortunately we live on a hill so are ok but Kendal has been hit badly.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 20, 2009)

ALLERDALECHEF said:


> Entrance to Portinscale village off the A66



Wow...but just imagine...better fuel consumption since you can just float! Now that's wild camping!


----------

